# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Name of fittings (pulley- rope/ wire thread type fittings)

## BLOKE1

Gday fellow renovators,,, 
I am looking to construct an overhead shelving unit in my garage that can be wound up and down connected to a mechanical winch. At the moment just sorting parts/ components... 
I found a video online that basically shows how this shelf is constructed but dont know the "correct" names for the parts I need and hoping you may be able to help... 
I have attached images of the components/ parts for reference..  
thanks heaps.

----------


## Bros

They look like marine fittings, try the on line catalogues and you might get the info you want.  https://www.whitworths.com.au/free-catalogue

----------


## Uncle Bob

Those are called "blocks" on a boat or pulleys everywhere else.

----------


## Whitey66

1st pic = fixed pulleys
2nd pic = swivel pulley
3rd pic = snap hook, safety hook or sling hook etc.
4th pic = winch, load brake winch, boat winch, hand winch etc. 
With the winch, make sure the one you get is designed to lift loads and not just pull loads.
Search "pulley" on Bunnings website and you'll find stacks of what you need, and much cheaper than a boat shop. I bought mine there for my kayak lift I made years ago.
I went with a cheap motorised winch from Ebay as it was only slightly more expensive and a lot more fun to use, but this depends on if you have a power outlet nearby.

----------


## droog

> Those are called "blocks" on a boat or pulleys everywhere else.

  As well as “blocks / pulleys” I see eyes, chain, hooks with latch, s hook and a winch. 
The Whitworths catalog is probably a good start or search “Rigging fittings”

----------


## havabeer

at my local Bunnings all that stuff is in isle 38 
or the "rope, wire, tie down isle"

----------


## Bros

> Search "pulley" on Bunnings website and you'll find stacks of what you need, and much cheaper than a boat shop.

  Being the owner of an 11M boat for a number of years I can agree with that but the boat catalogues have been prepared by people who know boats the Bunnings on line search seems to have been made by someone who doesn't have clue.

----------


## John2b

> ...the Bunnings on line search seems to have been made by someone who doesn't have clue...

  which appears to be their business model, and might explain why I haven't been into a Bunnings store for more than a decade.

----------


## Whitey66

> Being the owner of an 11M boat for a number of years I can agree with that but the boat catalogues have been prepared by people who know boats the Bunnings on line search seems to have been made by someone who doesn't have clue.

   I've found that their search engine is getting better with time, in this example of "pulley", it shows everything that the OP is looking for. It really was terrible several years ago, and I found back then that the only way to get reasonable search results was to do a Google search and include "Bunnings and the item you were after" in the search.

----------

